# Gouramis and Rams?



## Blackhawksfn (Dec 22, 2009)

DO golden Gouramis and Rams compadible? Are gouramis too fast moving and to social for rams, because my ram he is hidding now since i just added those two gouramis, and he's alone he didn't have any companionship in the aquarium before his budy died a few weeks ago of ick  i told the clerk at the store what was in my aquarium and she said that would work but my ram is hidding now after the gouramis went up to him and greeted him lol they were not chasing him they just got in his face for a few secounds and he didn't like it.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i would say give it a few days and he will proably adjust, he is just being shy of the new guys!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Gouramis are agressive, keep an eye on your tank and watch when the ram comes out to feed or something. If the gourami chases it find it a new home.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I mis-read your orginal post, for some reson i thought it said honey gouramis... i have to agree with Blue Cray here the golden are aggressive, we had to return one because it was baggering all of it's tank mates.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

yeeesh am with Blue and Broot on this one. most gourami's are very aggressive fish except for the pearl....least in my exp....and when i say except.....i mean the Pearl Gourami can get aggressive as well but not to the extent of other gourami's.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I make number four! I too agree that Golden Gouramis are too aggresive. Plus, they can reach 6 inches, so they will be much bigger and far more intimidating to the rams..

Also, why don't you get the ram some friends? If it is a male, you could get 4 females. Typically you won't want more than one male unless you have many females.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What size tank? Both cichlds (rams) and gouramis will try to hold territory (an area of tank with no other fish except a mate and fry). Before adding more of either, make sure the tank is big enough for each fish to have a "homestead". Don't worry about a cichlid being "lonely". There aren't schooling fish, the only company it will want when grown is a mate.


----------



## Blackhawksfn (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok the golden gouramis are chasing each other around alot, and my blue ram is hidding, but when i bring out food he'll come out and eat and he'll stay out for a little while and he'll investigate what the goldys are doing.. they haven't chased him yet, one keeps getting in his face but he keeps his ground and the goldy backs off i noticed but yes i have a 29 gal tank i have two 29 gal tanks 1 tank has 3 guppys, and 3 platys and 4 corydoras, the other one he is in, has 2 gouramis, himself and a pleco have i stacked the tank too much? i wanted originally to add my rams but they were out..i know i should have just waited i feel bad now, should i return they gouramis? will they be to mean to my ram cause i don't want to give him up i'm too attached to that little guy or should i put my ram in with my platys and guppys, and corys?


----------

